# Quick Change Tool Post (My Design)



## Draw-Tech (Mar 24, 2013)

This is the design of mine to fit a 9" Southbend Lathe. I'm sure it can be adapted to fit most small lathes, by modifying the compound mounting plate. I am attaching a full set of drawings. Please feel free to download. If you find any errors please let me know so I can update the drawings, or if you have any questions you can contact me at [email protected] I have also added a few model files in the zipped file, these are dwf files, and can be viewed by going to  autodesk.com  and download DESIGN REVIEW (this is free, let autodesk install it for you.). Double click one of the dwf files and the program will open automatically. Clue for easy operation of the program, use right click in the open field, it will give you access to most all the tools you will need.
Hope you like it.

 

View attachment Tool_Post.ZIP


View attachment Quick_Change_Tool_Post Rev1.pdf


----------

